
Europe's robots to become 'electronic persons' under draft plan - jonbaer
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-robotics-lawmaking-idUSKCN0Z72AY
======
rumcajz
A person doing X is taxed, while robot doing X is not. That, of course, gives
unfair advantage to robots and shrinks the amount of taxes collected. I get
it. But wouldn't abandoning taxing of people and taxing the flow of goods and
services instead be a better way to address that?

